# Finally picked up Maisie!



## misseskimo (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally got Maisie on Thursday night! She's my pretty little lilac tortie Birman, and a real purrer who LOVES cuddles! Here's a couple of updated pictures!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She is lovely, you must be very happy to have her. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww she is so pretty:001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

We don't see enough pics of Birmans on PF! She's just so pretty.


----------



## Ghost465 (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful blue eyes! Adorable kitten!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I could quite happily drown in those eyes :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## misseskimo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments guys! She does have the loveliest eyes! (is that even a word?! Haha) and a real cutie - Unfortunately it also means she gets away with murder in our house!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> We don't see enough pics of Birmans on PF! She's just so pretty.


Tia
























The sleepy Birman


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

maisie and Tia are beautiful girls, and Jt is very handsome too


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

What a beauty she is so gorgeous. My boy is supposed to be a Birman cross and the mum does look like yours but she is pure white, not pointed or cream or anything? Is this possible? My dream cat lol!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:

The cute factor certainly helps them get away with anything! I bet she has everyone wrapped around her little paw!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow she is stunning!!! :001_tt1:


----------

